# SE II Preparation -- Influence line reference



## jascia1919 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi,

For SE II Bridge, do I need to have an influence line table or reference during the exam. Will the question provide the information of influence line?

I am trying to find influence line reference. Seems difficult. One book referenced in SERM from AISC is out of print. Anyone has any suggestion where to find the information.

Thanks


----------



## jascia1919 (Sep 27, 2007)

I found the title of this book. I don't know who can help to find it.

AISC

T106: Moments, Shears and Reactions for Continuous Highway Bridges 1986


----------



## petermcc (Sep 27, 2007)

jascia1919 said:


> I found the title of this book. I don't know who can help to find it.
> AISC
> 
> T106: Moments, Shears and Reactions for Continuous Highway Bridges 1986


I got a copy of it by contacting AISC.


----------



## jascia1919 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, I called Aisc. they still have copies available. Thanks.


----------

